# My Lowlow



## 2006juanh

Check out my lowrider. tell me what ya think.
I know its plane but keep in mind its my daily. What ya think of it
Kandy Apple red 1967 Schwinn


----------



## 2006juanh




----------



## 2006juanh

I guess yall dont like lowriders???


----------



## Monark52

I like it,how does it ride? I bought a set of the 72 spoke wheels for an old 
26inch Rollfast i did. They look great but there is a loud vibration/squeak from the back wheel when i use the brakes,kinda embarrassing  :o 

Anyway,nice bike.


----------



## 2006juanh

smooth. I have not ridden it in a couple weeks but. I love ridding it.


----------



## Monark52

Do your rear brakes make noise? Where did you get the wheels?
I got mine from Battle Axe Cycles but like i said in my last post,the rear wheel is noisy when i brake!


----------



## 2006juanh

No It does not make noise. I dont have brakes free wheels. And I get my wheels from my sponser. NYBONECOLLECTORS.COM


----------



## erick67

sweet!i love the paint


----------



## 2006juanh

*****update****

Whats up guys. just decided to give a little update on my bike. I went to a show in Odessa TX and took third place. Here are some pics from the show. enjoy



My bike setup at the show



Me going to get my trophy



Some of my members from the club


----------



## 2006juanh

no lowlows folks


----------



## pedal alley

*sweet schwinn*

very nice ride !

  thumbs-up man !


----------



## 2006juanh

thanks. undergoing reconstruction. adding patterns to the paint an more custom parts


----------



## 2006juanh

*ttt*

Hey guys. Dang I missed the swap meet again


----------



## pedal alley

*low/low UPDATE*

got pics. of recent ?


----------



## flat black kustoms

Cool bike, Check my lo-lo ! It's a 24" schwinn with flat black kustom's "Low-boy 24" fork!It is not your typical lowrider, but it is fun to ride & it get's the looks! Check out www.myspace.com/flatblackkustoms  (go to pics section)for some of the other bikes that I've built!


----------



## 2006juanh

*Yes I do!*



pedal alley said:


> got pics. of recent ?




Im still in the process of updating it but here it is now. I added some graphics and striping. I know I know the finger prints. Here is the fleet we took to the Odessa show.  None of us placed but we had fun.


----------



## 2006juanh

flat black kustoms said:


> Cool bike, Check my lo-lo ! It's a 24" schwinn with flat black kustom's "Low-boy 24" fork!It is not your typical lowrider, but it is fun to ride & it get's the looks! Check out www.myspace.com/flatblackkustoms  (go to pics section)for some of the other bikes that I've built!




Sweet bikes man. I am building a show bike right now. check it out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316745
There is alot of B.S. in the thread but just brush through it


----------



## 2006juanh

Sup Guys. Here is my other bike I just finished.


----------



## pedal alley

*sup bro.*

dat ese sick !!!!!!
keep 'em scrape'n.


----------



## 2006juanh

Whats up guys.


----------



## pedal alley

*same ole'cool*

scrape'n pedals.....
drag'gn da .......
gremlin catchers.


----------



## jomaz

sweeeet ride just startin to build my first


----------



## 2006juanh

pedal alley said:


> scrape'n pedals.....
> drag'gn da .......
> gremlin catchers.




Man that is cool.




jomaz said:


> sweeeet ride just startin to build my first




thanks and good luck. Any help needed Im here.


----------



## balloontirecruiser

Awesome bike! I want to build myself a pedal scraper 20 inch lowrider custom someday.


----------



## pedal alley

*spoiled brat*

i'm posting these pics here.
cause' those whom give
a flip bout low/low's have bin
on this thread.i call it "SPOILEED BRAT"


----------



## 2006juanh

pedal alley said:


> i'm posting these pics here.
> cause' those whom give
> a flip bout low/low's have bin
> on this thread.i call it "SPOILEED BRAT"




Very nice bicycle man. Loving those wheels


----------



## pedal alley

2006juanh said:


> Very nice bicycle man. Loving those wheels




thanks bro.,
its a handfull to ride.
with no brake,or turn radias.


----------



## 2006juanh

hahah rookie. LOL thats how we do it.


----------



## 2006juanh

TTT Im going to build another!


----------



## krate-mayhem

*Low*

Hi all nice rides,here is a pic of my project low




Lowrider project by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## frankmiller11

2006juanh said:


> no lowlows folks





Cycling will help tone leg muscles - not bulk them up. Make you a "better runner"? I kind of doubt it. It would be a nice change of pace from running & keep the cardiovascular system going strong. It would also be easier on the knees & other joints. 

I cycle because I can't run anymore. Arthritis in the lower back & starting in the knees. Severe pain just from walking a few blocks. But I can still cycle!  



Web Designing Company in Delhi | Web Designing Companies in Delhi
India Tour


----------

